# Ignition lock up



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I always lock my steering wheel when I get out of the car, as I tend to use the wheel to help myself up and out of the car. I need to joggle the wheel a tad left and right when turning the key forward to unlock the wheel.


----------



## 7STW (Mar 30, 2011)

Bingo...thanks!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This is how the steering wheel lock works on all GM cars, has since I can remember. Glad it worked for you!


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

Don't know if its still the same but it used to be if you really wanted to get messed up crank the wheell all the way left or right, shut vehicle off and take key out then let wheel go, Lots of fun next time you tried to turn key.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> . I need to joggle the wheel a tad left and right when turning the key forward to unlock the wheel.


 Me too. The big tires surely will turn the wheel to one end or another and lock the wheel. Don't remember having that problem with my LS, but seems the Eco always locks the wheel.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Hardened steel key blank on a four inch handle would break those lock tumblers in a second. That's why they came out with anti-thief. What locks the steering wheel is crap made out of the cheapest pot metal. Don't hit a curb while diagonal parking, you will never unlock the steering wheel. 

Locking steering wheels have been a bad joke ever since they came out causing more problems to the consumer than preventing any kind of thief. Yeah, my wife tends to turn the wheel slightly when pulling into our garage. Have to turn the wheel slight to the right to release the tension. But she is getting better at this.

Anti-thief is another bad joke, take a sharp object on the driver's side window, will shatter into pieces without making a sound. Reach in, pull the hood latch and clip off the negative battery cable. Then can open all the doors without setting off the alarm. But even if you did, no one pays attention anyway because they are always going off on their own. This way they can clean out your car. 


But one corroded wire in this anti-thief system, you can't even start your own car. Another bad joke on the consumer. If they want your car in good condition, can hold a knife or a gun to your head. Or just bring a flat bed truck. Ha, after you use your car for a couple of years, if they do steal it, doing you a favor, stealing all of your problems.

VIN? They don't even fool with these, any car is a lot more valuable stripping off the parts. This was not a problem even several years ago when parts were cheap. Is now.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Patman said:


> Me too. The big tires surely will turn the wheel to one end or another and lock the wheel. Don't remember having that problem with my LS, but seems the Eco always locks the wheel.


Been there, done this.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

1970 Buick Riviera was the first vehicle I owned with a locking steering wheel. Not exactly a new toy, this was 45 years ago.


----------

